# Injector issue



## gods_dad (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi folks,
I had a missfire on the W8 and pulled the following codes:
16589/P0205 - Injector: Cylinder 5 (N83): Circuit Malfunction - Intermittent
16684/P0300 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
16689/P0305 - Cylinder 5 Misfire Detected
I put in a new set of plugs and changed the coil on CYL5 and I still have the missfire which is not ideal. I am therefore wondering if the issue is the injector itself. Has anyone replaced one of these before? Is it tricky to do? Can anyone give me some tips for removing the injectors?
I have tried some STP injector cleaner (Which I think is the UK equivalent of Seafoam) but this didn't change the problem.
Any help would be greatly appreciated as my W8 is not very smooth at the moment!


----------

